# Mini loaf pan--baking time??



## htc (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi, I have these cute little mini loaf pans. It measures about 4.5 in long, 3 inches wide and 1 3/4 inches deep. I was thinking it'd be fun to make little a liittle mini loaf of bread for my stepson to have as an after school snack. 

How long should the bread cook for? Think I should just wing it? Or maybe cut the cook time in half? I don't have a specific recipe in mind yet.  Thanks!


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2005)

I haven't actually baked bread in mine, but when I do banana bread in mine I do them for about 1/2 time. Don't know if that would work for real bread, but you could try it out. Good luck! Let us know what you come up with.


----------

